# The best value fresh wort kits?



## michael_aussie (11/8/16)

I'm looking to buy some fresh wort kits .....

Until last year I had a few places where I could buy full fresh wort kits for $32-$35 per batch. 
These have all dried up.

Now the kits all seem to be $45+ plus postage.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=88 = $49+ plus postage.

These ones at $45 + postage give good beer but the 15 litre kits make postage expensive.
http://www.esbrewing.com.au/beer-making/wort-kits/brewers-selection-wort-kits

Does anyone know another source of inexpensive full wort kits that sell online??

Why are all of these kits so expensive now days?


----------



## nosco (12/8/16)

Grain and Grape have the recipes for their wort kits on the website. They make great beers and it cheaper to make it yourself.


----------



## Reedy (12/8/16)

Can vouch for the quality of the Craftbrewer FWK's, have made some excellent beers with them (the Rock & Timber is a firm favourite)


----------



## Hillsey (12/8/16)

All Inn Brewing has Fresh Wort Kits.Their range of kits are getting bigger too.


----------



## QldKev (12/8/16)

The ones I brew at work at the best  But they are the same prices as above, but do include the yeast and any dry hop additions for the $


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (12/8/16)

Plus 1 for the Craftbrewer FWKs - very good quality. Am currently brewing an All Inn Brewing Penny Pale Ale and it it smelling quite nice so far.


----------



## pimpsqueak (12/8/16)

+1 for Craftbrewer FWKs. Organise a BB and get a pallet down to VIC. Can't go wrong.


----------



## lagernut (22/11/16)

yes iam a fan of all in brewing there summer ale last year was a cracker hope they r doing it again this summer :beerbang:


----------



## Scotty Clontarf (25/3/17)

I agree with Largernut as ive just finished a keg of All Inn brewing Summer extra pale ale was absolutely delicious. Have hunted the local brew shops for any old stock of summer but no luck hopefully they continue with that next summer.


----------



## Roosterboy (25/3/17)

Just go all/partial grain and save your money. You can do BIAB without a large outlay it just takes research and time.


----------

